# Which is better?



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

My training calls for interval training in the late spring. I plan to do 3 types; hill repeats that last 3 min thenw 3-4 min rest. I also plan to do sprint intervals and long intervals (20-30 min on, 10-15 rest). My question is, is it best to do, say 3 weeks of 1 kind follwed by the next or mix all three up over a longer period of time? I race primarily cross, but do some crits in the late summer to get my "juices going", so to speak.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

You don't need 10-15min of rest between long intervals. 5 min at most.

Usually you work your way down in time for intervals. ie, early season means longer intervals, closer to the season means shorter intervals.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Thx. That's what I thought.


----------



## shaunx (Jan 7, 2008)

*3 minutes*

3 mins is the right time for the rest....


----------



## albrraq (Mar 26, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> You don't need 10-15min of rest between long intervals. 5 min at most.
> 
> Usually you work your way down in time for intervals. ie, early season means longer intervals, closer to the season means shorter intervals.



he is right


----------

